# 16ft bass boat good or bad idea



## draggsxr1000 (Jun 27, 2011)

Im buying it more for.the local lake. But would like to fish the icw at oakisland and lockwoodfolly area. Mostly troll for flounder. Would this boat be ok. It has an 88 hp motor as well. Set up low like most bass boats


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

16' DW Jon boat would be much better. You can take some large wakes with the jon, but they can wash over a bass boat. Do not ask me how I know. LOL


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

no. i fish there and the boat if fish oiut of has had wake thrown on it. Its a 19ft carolina skiff. like fish hunter said get a jon boat or a fiberglass skiff.


----------

